# Computec Videos auf der PCGH Youtube Seite



## SonnyBlack7 (10. April 2014)

Hallo liebe PCGH Gemeinde/ PCGH Redaktion und Computec .
  Ich möchte hier mal etwas kurz kritisieren .  Ich schaue am Tag öfter auf die PCGH Youtube Seite und finde die Hardware Videos * extrem gut und unterhaltsam *. Doch da gibt es mehr Videos über unnützes Zeug , DLC Vorstellungen etc verstehe ich aber den Rest eher nicht .  Man achte nur auf die Aufrufe, die Aufrufe von den Hardware Videos sind viel interessanter als die Top 10 Spiele Folgen. ZB haben Stefans Videos , wo er den Pc Zusammenbau etc erklärt mehr als 70k Klicks! Warum ? Weil es den Leuten mehr gefällt. Ab und zu kann man ja mal die Top 10 Flops der spiele am Ende des Jahres aufzählen aber sonst nicht . Ganz ehrlich aber wen juckt denn zB Roller Coaster etc ?  
Diese Videos ala von der Cebit , Hardware tipps , Hardware Unboxings sind einfach klasse . Lese oft in den Kommentaren dass diese Computec Videos gelöscht werden sollen da die User von Pc Games Hardware , Hardware sehen wollen . Für PC spiele etc gibt es ja den Kanal "PC Games", fände es viel besser nur Hardware Sachen auf dem PCGH Kanal zu sehen und Spiele Tests auf der PCG Seite . Das ist zumindest meine Meinung . Wollte euch das mal nur so anmerken  Ich weiß auch das Computec ein wichtiger ..( ka was die eigentlich machen ) ist aber diese Videos gehören schlicht und einfach  *nicht* auf  den PCGH Kanal  
MfG


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (10. April 2014)

Danke fürs Feedback, wir versuchen, uns zu bessern.


----------



## TechBone (10. April 2014)

ich muss da auch noch was dazu sagen, das die Videos auf den PCGH Rückblick Extrem Unterhalsam sind, davon wünsche ich mir mehr, haha FX-5800 Ultra Föhn


----------



## GxGamer (10. April 2014)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Danke fürs Feedback, wir versuchen, uns zu bessern.



Seit meinem Kritikthread vom März 2013 ist euch das nicht geglückt, vielleicht wirds ja dieses Jahr was.
Ich hatte mich auch über die Doppel-Uploads beschwert und dass die Kanäle auf diese Art mit Themenfremden Material "belastet" werden.



TechBone schrieb:


> ich muss da auch noch was dazu sagen, das die Videos auf den PCGH Rückblick Extrem Unterhalsam sind, davon wünsche ich mir mehr, haha FX-5800 Ultra Föhn



Dir ist aber klar das Henner schon ne ganze Weile nicht mehr in der Redaktion sitzt?


----------



## Monsjo (11. April 2014)

Dann brauchen wir einen neuen "Rückblick"-Macher.


----------



## marvinj (11. April 2014)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Dann brauchen wir einen neuen "Rückblick"-Macher.


 Henner war ein Traum. Da wurde jede Folge zum Spektakel


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (11. April 2014)

Stören euch die anderen Videos auf der PCGH YT Seite nicht ? Ich will lieber , wenn ich auf den PCGH Kanal gehe , Raff, Phil,Thilo,den Spieleonkel , Daniel,Stephan etc sehen und nicht irgendwelche Typen die mir Roller Coaster etc vorstellen . Das ganze Zeug einfach auf den PCG Kanal verschieben , wäre mMn die beste Alternative


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (11. April 2014)

Zur Nebendiskussion hier im Thread: Neue Retro-Videos sind monatlich auf der *Heft-DVD* zu finden. In der aktuellen Ausgabe 05/2014 blicken wir auf die Ausgabe 05/2006 zurück und das Retro-Video für die nächste Ausgabe ist auch schon fertig.


----------



## TechBone (11. April 2014)

SonnyBlack7 schrieb:


> Stören euch die anderen Videos auf der PCGH YT Seite nicht ? Ich will lieber , wenn ich auf den PCGH Kanal gehe , Raff, Phil,Thilo,den Spieleonkel , Daniel,Stephan etc sehen und nicht irgendwelche Typen die mir Roller Coaster etc vorstellen . Das ganze Zeug einfach auf den PCG Kanal verschieben , wäre mMn die beste Alternative


 
bis auf die updates von WoT und Warthunder alles richtig 
die 2 spiele interressieren mich noch, so was an updates kommt, ob die Havok Multicore CPU Unterstützung mitbringt, das ist da ja schon lange die frage


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (11. April 2014)

TechBone schrieb:


> bis auf die updates von WoT und Warthunder alles richtig  die 2 spiele interressieren mich noch, so was an updates kommt, ob die Havok Multicore CPU Unterstützung mitbringt, das ist da ja schon lange die frage




Sowas soll eben auf den PCG Kanal , haben wenig mit Hardware zu tun


----------



## TechBone (12. April 2014)

Ich seh, der PCG kanal wird zugespamt


----------

